# Betta and Filtration



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

We have 3 of these betta "tanks" set up. Each one is about 2 gallons and has 1 betta in it. (will probably put 2 females in one) Im trying to keep a "minimalist" look so its more decorative then fish tank. 

Heres my issues: 

First is lighting. Trying to find something like the spot light leds to put in each tank so they have light. Shouldnt be an issue but wanted to see if anyone had a better idea.

Second and most important is filtration. My male secretes a lot of some oily substance (Ive read that is perfectly normal for some) and makes his tank look cloudy all the time. I want a filter that doesnt take away from the look of the tank but will help keep his from looking like a fryer!

Heres a couple pics so you see what I mean. Any input is welcome!

Both tanks set up. Light is just temporary until I get new ones for each. Notice the males is a lot cloudier from the oil.










The females 










The males


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can use a mini sponge filter that can be placed under the substrate....they work quite well like that...


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ive thOught about a sponge. What would be causing all this oily film. It's literally everywhere in his tank and I just did a water change yesterday. He seems happy, flares, and eats like a champ.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

betta food is usually high protein and thus oily and bubble nest builders may have a way of making bubbles stronger. Fresh carbon + agitation, but for a quick fix float a paper towel, then take it off.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

It's literally covering everything. The surface, plants, side walls, everything. If I switched him to plecocaine and flake would that help? Going to order some sponge filters here soon but want to try and cut it down anyways. 

And it's only the male. Not the female who gets the same food


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i cannot remember where i read it ; but some years ago i was doing some research on bettas and it said that the male will secrete an oil like substance to coat the bubbles of air.filtering the container will fix your problem...
i just don't know about it covering plants and such as this was not addressed in the article.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Only thing I can think of is the bubbles are forcing he oil back down so it's just sticking.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Bet...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1338592077&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Betta-Ga...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1338592077&sr=1-4

What are your thoughts on these? My wife likes this idea as it would be a little less space consuming


----------

